# Brunnen?



## hessi (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo
Wir wohnen auf einem ehemaligen Bauernhof,eine betagte Nachbarin hat mir erzählt das wir vor 60 Jahren einen Brunnen auf dem Grundstück hatten.Anscheinend wurde er zugeschüttet als das alte Haus abgerissen und ein neues gebaut wurde.
Meine Frage:Gibt es ein Amt das weiß wo der alte Brunnen mal genau war?


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Hessi! 
Ich denke als Normaler Brunnen wird er nirgendwo eingezeichnet. 
Wenn der Brunnen aber als Löschwasserbrunnen diente, dann könnte er im Liegenschafts Amt oder Bauamt in alten Karten gekennzeichnet sein. 
Aber ganz genau weiß ich es nicht. 

Ich würde mir aber die Mühe sparen, denn wenn er schon 60 Jahre verbuddelt ist kommt eh jede Rettung zu spät. 
Korrosion an Gewinden und Kupfer Gage wird sich in der Zeit nicht zurück gehalten haben. 
Neu bohren ist zwar teuer aber die Brunnenbauer sind heutzutage verpflichtet das Wasser zu prüfen, nicht auf Trinkwasser Qualität aber auf Unbedenklichkeit. 
Dh, du kannst dir die Hände waschen ohne das es einen Hautausschlag gibt. 
Aber die Brunnenbauer kennen ihre Reviere gut.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2021)

Hi Hessi,

also unser Brunnen (weit über 200 Jahre alt) ist nirgens bei nen "Amt" verzeichnet.
Vor Jahren gabs von der Stadt aus mal "kostenlose Brunnenwassertests" und alle die sich da ihr Brunnenwasser testen leisen bekamen dann anschließend ne Grundwasserabgabe aufs Auge gedrückt nachdem die Stadt wußte wer auf den Dörfern einen Brunnen hat 

wenn das auch noch so ein alter Brunnen aus Bruchsteinen ist/war der verfüllt wurde gebe ich Ron recht. Das wird ne gewaltige Arbeit aus so einen das Verfüllungsmaterial wie Bauschutt wieder rauszuholen. Zumindest sollte so aufgebaut der ehemalige Brunnenschacht auf dem Grundstück noch zu finden sein, die betagte Nachbarin mal fragen ob sie in etwa weiß wo der Brunnen auf dem Grundstück lag. Wenn der Brunnen außerhalb des Hauses lag kann man eventuell auch an der Vegetation noch erkennen wo er ist (im Zentrum wird Grünzeug stärker wachsen wärend es außen herum über dem Brunnenkranz wegen dünnerer, trockenerer Erdschicht kleiner bleibt)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Hessi,

unser Brunnen (wurde ungefähr in den Fünfziger- oder Sechzigerjahren gebaut) war auch nirgends verzeichnet. Wir haben ihn bei Erdaushubarbeiten zufällig gefunden – er befand sich ca. 1 Meter unter der Erdoberfläche und war mit einem Betondeckel abgedeckt. Wir haben ihn dann mit Betonringen auf Erdoberflächenniveau gebracht und können ihn, da er voller Wasser ist, nun zum Bewässern des Gartens nutzen. Mein Tipp wäre ebenfalls: Frag mal alte Herrschaften in Deiner Nachbarschaft. Brunnen wir unserer wurden damals reihum unter Mithilfe aller Nachbarn gebaut und in der Regel wissen die alten Leute das noch und teilen ihre Erinnerungen gerne. Das kann sehr helfen bei der Eingrenzung des Suchfelds.


----------



## hessi (18. Aug. 2021)

Danke für eure Tips.Vor 3 Jahren war unsere komplette Wiese durch die Trockenheit verbrannt nur eine runde Stelle war noch saftig grün.Könnte evtl die Stelle sein wo der Brunnen war,im September rollen eh Bagger an um den Aussenbereich von unserem Neubau zu gestalten,ich lass dann evtl mal an der Stelle ein Loch machen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2021)

Hi Hessi,

und, hab ihr den Brunnenschacht wiedergefunden  

MfG Frank


----------



## hessi (13. Nov. 2021)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Hessi,
> 
> und, hab ihr den Brunnenschacht wiedergefunden
> 
> MfG Frank


Nö,sind noch nicht dazu gekommen,im Frühjahr kommt der Nachbar mit dem Bagger da soll die Außenanlage vom neuen Haus abgeschlossen werden,da werden wir mal kucken ob wir den Brunnen noch finden.


----------



## H.Viehöver (15. Nov. 2021)

Erfolgreiches suchen .


----------

